# Canadiana no ma pics



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey got some pics of the tractor l need info on all l know it is a canadiana noma and has 11 hp and turns in the middle 

Can any one help me l need help :cpu: 

thanks Jbetts13 :yum: 

(makes a good mud runer)


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*more pics*

the tractor


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Don't know why*

jbetts13 your pictures don't seen to work for me.
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*whats wrong*

is there a problem with the pics ???/


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

is that better


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*new*

this a new pic


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hope thays beter


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: whats wrong*



> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *is there a problem with the pics ???/ *



(BMP) format wont work for me either. If you can,, change them to (JPEGS) and I think they will work for everybody.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Nope*

still cant see them. When i open all i see is a white screen. I can see other peoples pictures maybe Argee infected my computer with the problem he had with not being able to see Kevin's pictures.
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*how*

how do l do that ?????????


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Nope*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *still cant see them. When i open all i see is a white screen. I can see other peoples pictures maybe Argee infected my computer with the problem he had with not being able to see Kevin's pictures.
> Jody *


What would you say if I told you I can see them just fine! :smiles:
No not really....the problem I *had* and is now corrected was myI S P :smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Well i know*

its not the IP i couldn't see them at work nether and thats a different IP.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

it came up for me... i renamed it as a jpg...


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks man

what do l do to post pics


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it wount let me put jpegs :cpu:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

rename or save the picture as a .jpg then post & attach the pic.. 

i think there is a bug or problem in the forum pgm that if you review an attachment it does not work. so just post it, do not review it prior to posting... 


or if you have a web site get the link to the site and put;
"< I M G S R C =" 


'Before the www.whateveryourwebpageis.com and put an ">" after the address. 


hope this helps

sj


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Well i know*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *its not the IP i couldn't see them at work nether and thats a different IP.
> Jody *


 I think it is because they are in bitmap form rather than jpeg.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I can see*

Thanks sj that a odd looking tractor.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*jbetts13*

You probably need to change your imaging program.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Or talk to tisenberg (Toba)....he's pretty sharp on this kinda stuff....he's my new * GURU* when it comes to this high tech stuff.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Or talk to tisenberg (Toba)....he's pretty sharp on this kinda stuff....he's my new  GURU when it comes to this high tech stuff. *


Thanks Argee how bout it tisenberg how come i cant see (BMP) format on my puter:cpu: 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*strange*

can anyone else open jbetts pictures? When i click on them, i get an option to open or save... - usually with the jpg's the picture just opens. i clicked open and was able to edit the pictures.. On one i added text, on the other i added paint to...


Strange, maybe the *.bmp's allow editing...


sorry if i messed up your pics jbetts, i did not realize it would allow editing...


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

When I click on the photos they are downloaded automatically to my desktop. I then can open and view them with "Preview", a viewing program. I uploaded the photo to hp photo, created a link, and posted them here using the standard img src= format.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=1f302a7a-55db-6b01-714d-2e3e37177b33&size=>

Next

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=7e7c71b1-1c9c-5ddf-3e09-57ca304a50f9&size=>

I'm using a PowerBook G4 laptop.

Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I found if I download them to the desktop, then right click and select "quick view" I can see them. But if I just try to open it, I get the white screen. (Win 98)

You beat me to it Greg, I was going to have a go at reloading them too.
Thanks,

Mark


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

The .bmp's automatically opened for me on my desktop, but they were huge! 
835 KB and 941KB. 
Using my kids g4 FP iMac. 
Saving them as .jpg and then posting should cut down the size significantly.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark,

Thought I would give it a try and...Wa La..it worked!

MowHoward,

In the .bmp format the pic was 941k. Uploading it to hpphoto took a long time. Now in .jpg format it's 59k.

Interesting excersize.

Greg


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Greg,
I exported one of the large .bmp's from Preview in .jpg format with the default settings, and it ended up at 72KB. I then tried it again and went into "options" and moved the slider to highest quality and it ended up at 544KB! Could see a difference in contrast between the two, but not much.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey greg l got more pic in the massey forum can you do the same thing to it it is called massey harris 20 

thanks greg

:cpu:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*is this bet*

here


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

dam it


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*by god i've got it l think*

did i get it


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l'm l great or what 


:stupid: thats me :thumbsup: arty: :ride: outta here


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*ok*

back to what l need to know do you guys have info on this tractor ????????????
:hide: :canada: 

Jbetts13


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I can see it now*

You did it :thumbsup: :clap: :clap: 
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Can't answer your question on your tractor, but the picture opened up quickly in a new window on my browser, rather than a new window plus automatically saving to my desktop as a BIG file. Good job!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*thanks*

l'm l great ro what lol :cheers: :serta: 


:canada: James (jbetts13) :usa:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

jbetts13...

If your still interested I think that old tractor is an
old Bolens Estate Keeper, but you might want to 
check with sixchows to make sure.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Seeing the Pics*

Hi Guys,

What is really going on here is that a *.bmp format saves information on each pixel in the picture while *.jpg is more advanced and only stores information on the changes from one color to another. Sorta a digital(jpg) vs. analog (bmp) approach.
As a result the bmp file is huge and takes time to download. While your machine is waiting for it to download it shows a blank white screen and seems like it's never coming.

Those of you who got called away to the phone got to see the picture - those who are short didn't. - Another case where short people just don't get it?? Sorry, that's a reference to a thread on gardenweb....

Anyway, the best thing is if the poster will get himself a decent graphics program off of Tucows and turn his pictures into jpg's before posting . Then they will be small enough for everyone to see in a reasonable time.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome balmoralboy:friends:
Thanks Jim for the info i guess that why all i got was a white screen. I guess I'm spoiled to seeing everything in jpeg.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *jbetts13...
> 
> If your still interested I think that old tractor is an
> ...


I saw one of those Bolens for sale on ebay. the resemblence is almost uncanny 
Ryan


----------

